# Advice needed after first initial appointment



## Tbird1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am just after a little bit of advice please 😊had my first appointment today and my head is spinning! And I am confused. 
I had the transvaginal scan and she said she saw five eggs, but should be 15-30 for my age (34) said I could do ivf - ICIS but it had to do the long protocol !! 
Is this bad ? And I guess this has reduced my chances dramatically .  Also  they said my lining was 5.9 and it should be six 

Argh !! 

What can I do to improve things. 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

When you say eggs it would mean follicles, each follicle could potentially have an egg at egg collection, I'm 30 and I have 4 follicles, I think 30 for your age would be very unlikely personally, 5 is still enough for a cycle and more so pop up when you start on meds so don't worry

As for the lining there's hardly anything between 5.9 and 6, when your having icsi they give you meds to help your lining so don't worry

There's 2 types of ivf long and short protocol, long is usually more common it just means switching your ovaries off then restarting them, ladies with questionable egg supply (like me) have the short cycle as they don't like to switch things off incase they struggle to restart, I think the fact you are doing long means they aren't too worried 

Did you get any other test results? Any bloods? 

Lilly x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I know how you feel, we had our first appointment yesterday, all very confusing! After my scan I was so scared as to what it all meant  

I was told 8-12 was normal? I had 16. So 30 sounds high to me? But maybe it's an age thing if you're younger than me? I'm 32. 

Good luck, and fingers crossed for your journey, can't wait to get started now! X


----------



## Tbird1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Lilly

Thank you so much for replying x I was googling and starting to scare myself !  Yes probably was follicles thinking back now x I had AMH blood test aswell as they stated my scan was not that clear .  My doctor did the other tests for me which were all fine x

Teamonkey 
Thank you, I am glad to know I am not the only one who struggled to take all the info in ! I guess clinics are different I am with care and start 2nd august !! Hope I can get meds and everything by then . I am going to research the cheapest place to find them ' where are having treatment ? 

Good luck xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Third, I have always found ASDA the cheapest price for drugs. Get them as early as you can as they have to order some things in which can take a day or so.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No probs, 30 is far too ambitious its unusual to get that many even if you are much younger so don't worry, did you ask what your AMH was? 

I'm at Care too in Manchester, I also heard Asda was best for meds

If your scan wasn't clear you may of had more follicles, cysts and gas can obscure things sometimes and in your next scan you may have more xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm also at Care! Which centre are you at? I'm Nottingham. Really pleased with everything so far, I admit I don't understand everything, but I'm sure that will come! 

I saw the medical director, and if she's telling 8-12 is normal well that's good enough for me! I think its easy to worry about all this stuff, but I've got to the point now where I'm trying yo relax, worrying is only having a negative affect on us, and we've enough stress as it is. These drs are the best in their field, and they will do what it takes to help us  

My consultant told me about a patient who had been to see her that day, where he had terrible sperm, she had a lot of problems with her eggs, treatment was cancelled a few times, eggs frozen etc, but now they have a baby. Made me feel better & to trust these experts! Hope this helps you too xxx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Tbird,

I would take it as a positive that they stated your scan wasn't clear - remember that if they couldn't see an egg /follicle it doesn't mean it wasn't there, just not visible on the scan... So they could see 5 but there could well be more hidden away!

Each follicle contains an egg but it's not a mature egg yet... In a normal cycle one of those eggs will mature and go onto be released at ovulation. In a stimulated cycle the drugs encourage all of those immature eggs contained in the antral follicles to mature at the same time so they can be collected for IVF.

Read here for a bit more info here http://www.rmact.com/getting-started/fertility-testing/basal-antral-follicle-count

http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

And here it says average AFC for a 34 yr old would be more like 10 - even for a 25 yr old it isn't as high as 30! http://www.ivf.org.uk/media/54656/How-is-ovarian-reserve-assessed.pdf

Remember you only need one good egg! You aren't that old so your eggs are likely in good condition 

Xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Tbird1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Njr - thank you I will have a look, I am just waiting for our protocol before I order them as I don't know the strengths I will be taking . Xx 

Lilly - no i did not ask what amh was. Should have I ? 

I will wait for test results to come back. Do you know how long these take at care ? 

Team monkey - I am at Nottingham too ! Yes you are right I am going to chill out !! I love hearing success stories, they are inspiring and give you so much hope xx

Muddy paws - thank you, i love your positivity x it's very true. Thank you so much for the link and your explanation i understand ! Yeah 

   

Thank you all 

Xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Tbird & ladies, I was 39 when I went through ICSI treatment, I had 8 follicles, but only one ovary was accessible without General Anaesthetic - but I managed 4 eggs at egg collection stage.

Follicles are funny things, they either contain one egg, no eggs or more than one - so it really is a guessing game as to how many eggs you're likely to get from your follicle count....so there really is no use worrying - and it was wrong of the staff at your clinic to say you should have a certain number....we are all individuals and everyone reacts differently to the drugs during a cycle of fertility treatment....and there are soo much variation of womb lining thickness.... but you may like to read up on supplements that may help give your lining a boost - personally I went with Brazil Nuts and Pineapple Juice - Selenium is the drug you're after to help with womb thickness: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

Here's a link to the ICSI threads, which you may find useful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

But any worries, you're in great company - if you've not already looked/hooked up with other ladies in your regions/ clinics etc - there's an area where you can chat to others having treatment where you are.... and the thread I loved cycle buddies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0 
this is where you can get loads of support and encouragement from other ladies going through treatment at the same time as you.

There's tons of information/ advice here on FF - step away from Google - and if there's anything you cant find, or are worried about - shout up - we're all here to help you every step of the way....

Hugs
Sheila


----------

